# Changchun expats



## aussieline

Hi All
Anyone living in Changchun and open to communicating?
We will be living there for the new school year. Anyone know of a cycling club for road cycling? Which of the pools is most recommended for lap swimming?
And any particular bar family friendly and has live music-?
Thanks


----------



## asadsjanjua

Hi CollemBoy! I am from 45 from Pakistan and looking forward to a Year long stay in China to work on my Chinese Language skills. I have been toying with the idea of settling in Chengdu simply for a comparatively better climate and lesser pollution than Beijing. My question to you is: WHAT IS THE BEST LOCATION FOR LOOKING FOR A STUDIO APARTMENT IN CHENGDU WITHIN RANGE OF 3000 RMB? Cheers!


----------



## CollemBoy

Hi, sorry for late reply.
I cannot help you unfortunately, because I am in Changchun, not Chengdu.
Cheers !


----------



## asadsjanjua

CollemBoy said:


> Hi, sorry for late reply.
> I cannot help you unfortunately, because I am in Changchun, not Chengdu.
> Cheers !


Thank you for your time!


----------



## asadsjanjua

On another note, they say that ppl from Chinese North East are rougher as compared to the rest. Is that true?


----------



## CollemBoy

Hi Asadsjanjua.

I cannot say, because I've only been in Changchun for a little time, and not yet in other part of China. I however met students from different part of China and from a European point of view, they all share similar Chinese social convention and behaviors. As a guy from Western Europe I find that cultural differences are significants and complex to handle sometimes, and language is a huge gap (only a few people speak poor to correct English). But people I meet are also very friendly, helpful and generous to me.


----------



## Veronica

No personall contact details or links to competing services are allowed.


----------



## Olivier1810

hey everybody, 
I will arrive in changchun next month to work at the changchun experimental school..Anyone living there available for chatting and giving me info about the place?
I'm looking first for a gym to workout, is there any around the school??
I need info about the life, 
Thanks for answering


----------

